# Central NY Retriever Club Spring 2016 FT



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

NOTICE: Due to unforeseen circumstances, the Amateur judges and Qualifying judges have changed for the upcoming field trial this weekend in Oxford, NY:

Amateur: Chad O'Brien + John Lash

Qualifying: Al Moroz + Todd Clickner

The Open and Derby remain as previously stated.

Thank you, contestants, for your patience and understanding.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 2nd Series: All dogs except #2 and #3 which were scratches.


----------



## CHRISC79 (Jul 31, 2014)

Anymore updates on the derby ?


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to 2nd series: (45 dogs) 1,2,3,4,6,7,9,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,39,40,43,44,46,48,50,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,62,65,66,68. Dog #39 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to 3rd series: (13 dogs) 1,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY CALLBACKS to final series: (11 dogs) 1,4,5,6,8,9,10,13,14,15,16


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN 2nd series will resume tomorrow (Sat) at 8AM and begin with dog #2. It is best to plan to get there early (by 7:45) so that you can drive straight in. After that the road will be closed and you'll need to come in the back way across the creeks.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

DERBY PLACEMENTS
1st - #14 - Quanah - O/H: John Russell
2nd - #13 - Benson - O/H: Jason Ross
3rd - #6 - Flap - O/H: Mark Menzies
4th - #16 - Tunes - O/H: Patti Roberts
RJ - #1 - Yankee - O/H: Michael Coutu
Jam - #5 - Annie - O: William Mitchell H: Will McElveen

Congratulations!

Thank you to our judges, Al Moroz and John Lash.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jason, on Benson's 2nd!

rita


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to 3rd series: (25 dogs) 7,9,14,17,18,19,21,22,23,26,28,30,31,35,36,43,48,50,54,56,57,60,62,65,66. Dog #54 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to 2nd series: (25 dogs) 1,4,8,11,12,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,26,28,32,33,34,35,39,40,43,45,46,47,50. Dog #19 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING CALLBACKS to 2nd series: (26 dogs). All dogs except #19.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Keep the Q updates coming. Thanks


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN 4th series will start at 9 AM at Lost Pond again. 


QUALIFYING 4th series will be in same location and will start at 8 AM. 


AMATEUR 3rd and 4th series will be held at Renegade Retriever's property and will start at 8 AM. 


Directions to Renegade Retrievers. 
-Take Route 12 South through Oxford
-4 miles from the middle of Oxford (light at Stadium Restaurant) turn LEFT on Old Oxford Bridge Rd. 
-From there turns will be posted with CNYRC or AMAT signs.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN CALLBACKS to final series: (14 dogs) 7,9,14,17,18,22,28,31,35,36,48,54,60,66. Dog #22 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING CALLBACKS to 3rd series: (15 dogs) 1,2,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,20,21.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to 3rd series: (19 dogs) 1,4,8,11,12,15,17,20,21,22,26,28,32,39,43,45,46,47,50. Dog #45 to start. Next 2 series will be at Renegade Retrievers. See above post for directions.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING CALLBACKS to final series: (11 dogs) 1,5,8,9,10,11,12,15,17,20,21.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

QUALIFYING PLACEMENTS:
1st - 17 - Pete - O: Bruce & Audrey Coleman H: Rick Millheim
2nd - 9 - Joker - O/H: Rick Rokjer
3rd - 20 - Ally - O/H: Rick Rokjer
4th - 5 - Phideaux - O: Bubba Rasberry H: Patti Roberts
RJ - 8 - Chief - O: Ken Reinhart H: Sean Hager
Jam - 1 - Ollie - O/H: Danielle Wilson


Congratulations to all!


Thank you to our judges Al Moroz and Todd Clickner.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to final series: (9 dogs) 11,12,15,21,22,26,28,46,47. Dog #46 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEUR PLACEMENTS:
1st - #28 - Tubb - O/H: Martha Russell
2nd - #15 - Matty - O/H: Dolores Smith
3rd - #46 - Sage - O/H: Dave Gaul 
4th - #11 - Bullet - O/H: Alvin Hatcher
RJ - #22 - Ticket - O/H: Paul Brown
JAMS:
#21 - Ten - O/H: Barb Radtke


CONGRATULATIONS to All!


Thank you to our Judges Chad O'Brien and John Lash!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

OPEN PLACEMENTS:
1st - #66 - Nitro - O: Jenny Grasse H: Ed Forry
2nd - #7 - Rev - O: Rex Bell H: Ed Forry
3rd - #60 - Bella O: Alan Pleasant & Anne Marshall H: Anne Marshall
4th - #18 - Laser - O/H: Paul Brown
RJ - #54 - Tank O: Jerry Wilks & John Thomas H: Alan Pleasant
JAMS:
#9 - Eider - O/H: Anne Marshall
#17 - Bubbles - O: Victor Gracia H: Alan Pleasant
#31 - Naughty - O/H: Mick Presco
#35 - Buddy - O/H: Anne Marshall
#36 - Chance - O: John Stouffer H: Rick Roberts
#48 - Petey - O/H: Anne Marshall


CONGRATULATIONS to All!


Thank you to our Judges Carl Boteze and Richard Dresser!


----------

